# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Controlling the dreams of rats...and possibly humans?

## Zoth

Io9.com Neuroscientists successfully control the dreams of rats. Could humans be next?

You can get the article as pdf in here.

This is a very interesting study that points out to the fact that dreams can be influenced by external output. Something that many people have experienced but that has finally been shown as it happens. It's also worth noticing that the mazes in which the rats were tested and later found dreaming about can be analysed to the point where the scientist can pinpoint exactly where the rat is in it's dream.
Also, certainly to consider when we talk about dream incubation. There's several projects going regarding the use of audio cues to influence one person's dreams, and while it's said to be somewhat random, we can be sure that it definitively provides results.

----------


## Oceandrop

Sounds nifty, especially the thing with the audio cue mhm maybe one should try out to study to a certain music piece and then go to bed while replaying it, though I guess its a bit harder to influence human dreams in that way, but this: 





> Looking ahead, the researchers believe that this simple example of dream engineering could open up the possibility of more extensive control of memory processing during sleep  and even the notion that selected memories could be either enhanced, blocked, or modified.



Actually sounds creepy, blocking or modifying selected memories?  :Eek:

----------


## Sensei

> Looking ahead, the researchers believe that this simple example of dream engineering could open up the possibility of more extensive control of memory processing during sleep — and even the notion that selected memories could be either enhanced, blocked, or modified.



Sounds like something we can do with lucidity, but on someone else's dream. If they can control dreams, what happens when they control someone when lucid?! That would be crazy!

----------


## Zoth

> Actually sounds creepy, blocking or modifying selected memories?



I imagine that this would be very useful for people suffering with PTSD and other dreaming issues like recurrent nightmares.
Or even...make a person lucid, although it's not that simple to put in practice I guess xD





> Sounds like something we can do with lucidity, but on someone else's dream. If they can control dreams, what happens when they control someone when lucid?! That would be crazy!



Dungeons and Dragon's in a dream....

----------

